# Catskills Updates



## adamti91 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Catskill Conditions Thread*

Last Update: 12/5 9:45 AM






: Snowmaking in Progress [Blowing on __ trails]

*Windham*: 5/*9* Lifts, 15/*46* Trails; Conditions.
*Hunter*: 7/*11* Lifts, 29/*53* Trails; Conditions.
*Belleayre*: 5/*8* Lifts, 7/*47* Trails; Conditions, Park Conditions.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[4]
*Plattekill*: 1/*3* Lifts, 1/*35* Trails; Conditions.

*Webcams*








*Hunter*




_^Base^_




^Midstation^
*Belleayre's Picture of the Day*


----------



## dmc (Jan 15, 2007)

Rainy and 40 degrees here at the base of Hunter.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2007)

Hopefully they will be able to recover this week. Got to cover all the ice that will develop.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 15, 2007)

Supposed to be pretty damn cold for the next week at least. Hopefully it will stay this way..


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 15, 2007)

Updated original post. Windham was the only mountain to close some trails today (on their site anyway). Plattekill remains closed .


----------



## MarkC (Jan 16, 2007)

Plattekill could have opened for Monday but decided not to given the weather.  Look for skiing on the triple side and mountain biking on the double side for next weekend.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2007)

Hunter was fantastic yesterday despite the rain. The highlights were the Bumps on Ike and Wayout. With the hard freeze coming, they are probably going to have to mow much of them down. There were some thin areas here and there; nothing some resurfacing can't take of. Deep base there - the snow on Hellgate is probably 4+ feet in spots. Looks like round the clock snowmaking for the foreseeable future. They'll whip that mountain back into shape in no time.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hunter was fantastic yesterday despite the rain. The highlights were the Bumps on Ike and Wayout. With the hard freeze coming, they are probably going to have to mow much of them down. There were some thin areas here and there; nothing some resurfacing can't take of. Deep base there - the snow on Hellgate is probably 4+ feet in spots. Looks like round the clock snowmaking for the foreseeable future. They'll whip that mountain back into shape in no time.



WAHOO!


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

Updated. Plattekill is still closed. Hunter and Windham both closed a few trails while Belleayre opened the Superchief lift and two trails.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone have an update on the bumps at Hunter? Iced-up with the cold temperatures since the rain? or still worth a 2 hr. drive on a day off?


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 17, 2007)

It's all good- next week is winter festival week with 10 dollar lift tickets at belleayre. 
Cold temps +snow showers+ ski free on b-day+ 10 dollar tickets = great day next week.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 17, 2007)

jaywbigred said:


> Anyone have an update on the bumps at Hunter? Iced-up with the cold temperatures since the rain? or still worth a 2 hr. drive on a day off?




Well..based on this pic...





I don't think you're going to see too much ice...


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

millerm277 said:


> Well..based on this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't it purrrttyy :-D.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

Windham:
From their site: "We made 10"-12" inches last night and still going strong." YAY!


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

Belleayre has been blowing snow on Yahoo! Should be opening soon...


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

Windham and Hunter opened a few more trails after a full day of snowblowing. Plattekill is blowing on 6+ trails for a scheduled opening this Friday I believe.


----------



## catskills (Jan 17, 2007)

= Snowmaking in Progress




Belleayre



Hunter



Plattekill



Windham


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, I'll post those links in the first post (YOINK!) .


----------



## SkiFirst (Jan 17, 2007)

looks like the cold will hang around now!!!:grin:    heading to hunter next thursday.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going to try to get up to at least Belleayre this weekend, I haven't been up since the 9th of January o), and only about 9 times in total this year. I have a free pass to Windham from Potter Brothers, but I think I'll wait until their terrain is better so that it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh.............My.............God!






Hunter POD. ~~~~~Drool~~~~~ 

I can't tell what trail that is. I though it was Ike at first, but now I'm not sure...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Oh.............My.............God!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Ike...enjoy that view while it lasts.

There's a race at Hunter this weekend and Ike is part of the course...those bumps will soon be history.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

JimG. said:


> That's Ike...enjoy that view while it lasts.
> 
> There's a race at Hunter this weekend and Ike is part of the course...those bumps will soon be history.



Evil. :angry: 

Thought it was Ike. Kind of a weird angle.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 18, 2007)

Nothing much new today... Windham closed a few trails and hunter turned the guns off (for today only though, back on tonight).


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 18, 2007)

Lake effect snow looks like it could bring some nice dumps to the Catskills tonight... :razz: 

Maybe if the snow lines drifts south-east, up to 6" at the resorts.
View attachment 419


----------



## MarkC (Jan 18, 2007)

Tomorrow looks very good.  Even witout the natural things are in much better shape than they were just a few days ago.  It is about time winter showed up in the cats.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2007)

MarkC said:


> It is about time winter showed up in the cats.



The Kats are getting their Skillz back!!!

For the first time this season(excluding opening day and the AZ day) - I'm actually psyched to get out..


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 18, 2007)

Update: In addition to the upcoming snow, every mountain has projected a few extra trails for tomorrow (Plattekill should be opening according to schedule tomorrow, and with their snowmaking, I'm guessing around 5-6 trails).


----------



## MarkC (Jan 18, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Belleayre has been blowing snow on Yahoo! Should be opening soon...



It is about time.  The local high school race teams have been scrambling for a place to practice / race.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 18, 2007)

I will be at plattekill all weekend as always.  I will try and snap some pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think all the areas got at least an inch of natural snow last night. Plattekill has opened with 4 trails for today, and they are planning on 6 open tomorrow.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hunter is blowing snow again and all the mountains opened a few new trails today. The resorts bases are all getting deeper (Plattekill got a VERY late start this year), and trail counts are growing by the day!


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 20, 2007)

Windham has all 9 lifts open and a few new trails. 2 new trails for Plattekill. I'm headed up to Belleayre bright and early today for my first day of riding since Jan. 7th. I'll snap some pictures and have a trip report up later today. See you there!


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 21, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> I'm headed up to Belleayre bright and early today for my first day of riding since Jan. 7th. I'll snap some pictures andhaveatrip report up later today. See you there!



Wanna see 'em and hear about it...  it's tomorrow already....~~!


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 21, 2007)

The trip report was already posted last night. No pictures though, I'll try to snap some today for another trip report. Trip Report for 1/20/2007 at Belleayre: LINKY


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 21, 2007)

Updated original post. Windham opened up one more trail, other than that, nothing much. As noted in my 1/20/07 trip report at Belleayre (link in my signiture), they ARE blowing snow on Dot Nebel for races next week, so maybe the west side of the mountain (Tomahawk lift) will in fact open up as we get more natural snow. I'm headed up to Bell right now, and I will try to get some pictures for today's trip report. It's a bluebird outside my window right now, cold with NO wind!


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 22, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 23, 2007)

Updated again. No major updates, but I added the number of (as of now) unopened trails each mountain was blowing snow on.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Windham has stopped blowing until later today, Hunter's website is down (has been on and off for a few days), so I can't check their conditions, and Plattekill is going to open up 5 trails by Friday, including their terrain park and their first diamond.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 24, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Windham has stopped blowing until later today, Hunter's website is down (has been on and off for a few days), so I can't check their conditions, and Plattekill is going to open up 5 trails by Friday, including their terrain park and their first diamond.




Their site is up right now, saying 35 trails.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bell opened the Tomahawk lift, however it is only accessable by shuttle and only until 3:30PM. Only Dot Nebel is open from midstation off Tomahawk, for races I think. They are now blowing on Belleayre Run in addition to a few others. Windham has started blowing on a few more trails, bringing the total number of unopened trails they are blowing on to 7 (hopefully they should all open soon). Hunter's site was down again, I'll check it out later. Plattekill has started blowing on two additional trails, but no indication of when they will open.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 25, 2007)

report from Plattekil mountain:  4 to 6 of fresh powder came down this morning (Thursday).  Go get some!!!!


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 25, 2007)

Colonel's Alternate is open at Hunter, and the rest of Clair's and Taylor's Run are supposed to be tomorrow. Today's pic shows hea\/y snow, and lots of snowmaking.
http://www.huntermtn.com/img/daily_06-07/1-25-07.jpg


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Bell opened the Tomahawk lift, however it is only accessable by shuttle and only until 3:30PM. Only Dot Nebel is open from midstation off Tomahawk, for races I think. They are now blowing on Belleayre Run in addition to a few others. Windham has started blowing on a few more trails, bringing the total number of unopened trails they are blowing on to 7 (hopefully they should all open soon). Hunter's site was down again, I'll check it out later. Plattekill has started blowing on two additional trails, but no indication of when they will open.



Are you sure you're using the correct Hunter web address?

www.huntermtn.com

Every time I log on I go to the website with no problem. Hasn't been down all season to my knowledge.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 25, 2007)

It works on and off...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> It works on and off...



Something is wrong with your computer or ISP...I'm telling you that site hasn't been down all season.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah probably something on my end.

Hunter:


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 25, 2007)

Windham got 3" of fresh last night, Plattekill got 4-6", Bell got 1", and Hunter got a dusting, all in addition to snowmaking. !


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Windham got 3" of fresh last night, Plattekill got 4-6", Bell got 1", and Hunter got a dusting, all in addition to snowmaking. !



Gotta love the Plattekill effect...they always seem to pick up twice as much snow as their neighbors to the east. Nice.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm headed up on Saturday, I can't wait (I've actually never been up there, I'm going up for snowboard instructor information).


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 25, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Gotta love the Plattekill effect...they always seem to pick up twice as much snow as their neighbors to the east. Nice.



This really is true.  Sometimes more than twice.  I recall three or four years ago (remember when the region used to get snow?) I'd drive by Belleayre and there might by 4" in the ground.  On the drive up the Pkill sevice road, the snow depth would keep on increasing until it was like 2' on the mountain with great tree skiing.  I remember there were a lot of S VT people complaining about the lack of tree skiing and there I was in the Catskills skiing trees with no lift lines.  Those were the days...

Pkill>>>>Belleayre>>Hunter ~ Windham


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2007)

goldsbar said:


> This really is true.  Sometimes more than twice.  I recall three or four years ago (remember when the region used to get snow?) I'd drive by Belleayre and there might by 4" in the ground.  On the drive up the Pkill sevice road, the snow depth would keep on increasing until it was like 2' on the mountain with great tree skiing.  I remember there were a lot of S VT people complaining about the lack of tree skiing and there I was in the Catskills skiing trees with no lift lines.  Those were the days...
> 
> Pkill>>>>Belleayre>>Hunter ~ Windham



My wife decided to venture into the woods one year there. I warned her it was a bad idea. About 45 minutes later she appeared at the top of blockbuster. Spent the whole time in 3 to 4 feet of powder. I still wasn't happy about it, but they do get the goods.


----------



## 180 (Jan 25, 2007)

*180*

make sure you add the Powderhound live cam to yur list...

http://huntermtn.viewnetcam.com/Vie...30&Size=STD&PresetOperation=Move&Language=255

make sure you click on the 640x480 to enlarge the image.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, will do.

_Edit_: Eh... it won't show up in the post.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 26, 2007)

180 said:


> make sure you add the Powderhound live cam to yur list...
> 
> http://huntermtn.viewnetcam.com/Vie...30&Size=STD&PresetOperation=Move&Language=255
> 
> make sure you click on the 640x480 to enlarge the image.



Hmmmm...is that you Al?

I'll never understand why people pan that cam around to try to look inside your upstairs bedroom.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 26, 2007)

Huh JimG? Updated. Lots of new trails and lifts .


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 26, 2007)

Better get to updating Hunter again...

38 trails, and pretty much all of the main mtn is open now. All that's left is Mad Box, the Pipe, B Flat and Upper 42nd Street. (And Mad Box has snowmaking going.....it should take about 5 minutes to cover.)


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 27, 2007)

Updated... and I'm headed up to Plattekill, hopefully taking some runs with MarkC, and maybe some pictures for my TR.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks like a Belleayre Sunday, Hunter Monday weekend for me. Haven't skied B in a while, haven't seen our place up there in a while too.


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 27, 2007)

Belleayre was nice yesterday. Belleayre Run- the trail right under the new quad was worked on all day yesterday. They blew sno much snow that trail will be the last one to close. Should be open today. Also - were blowing to re-cover wanatuska. Winnisook had huge bumps on it and prob. is like that today. Everything to skiers right, roaring brook, ashokan, etc. was nice yesterday. Yahoo also open but it was one blown inch over ice with big bumps...very tough.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Belleayre was nice yesterday. Belleayre Run- the trail right under the new quad was worked on all day yesterday. They blew sno much snow that trail will be the last one to close. Should be open today. Also - were blowing to re-cover wanatuska. Winnisook had huge bumps on it and prob. is like that today. Everything to skiers right, roaring brook, ashokan, etc. was nice yesterday. Yahoo also open but it was one blown inch over ice with big bumps...very tough.



The only time I like Yahoo is in the spring or after a powder dump. the rest of the time it's an icy bump slide.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 27, 2007)

Just got back from Plattekill (early )... Updated thread and I'm working on a TR.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 27, 2007)

Updated style a little bit.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 28, 2007)

Headed up to Bell now (NOT Plattekill today ), TR later.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 28, 2007)

Snowmaking is starting on Annapurna at Hunter....now all that's left is 44.


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2007)

Some pix from Hunter today...






lower K





Claires(!!!!)





Racers Edge


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 28, 2007)

Purrty... nice pictures, I need to get up to Hunter soon. Updated first post (conditions)... TR from Belleayre is done, link in my signature.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 29, 2007)

Plattekill pics from the last 2 weekends.  The fresh powder is from 1/19/2007.  The pic of it snowing is from this past sunday.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2007)

wow...  Was the skier who made these tracks bowlegged?


----------



## MarkC (Jan 29, 2007)

If i recall correctly those were made by our official unoffical backcounty guide Shaun Riley.  If this is so then there is a 90% chance that he was on tele skis.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 29, 2007)

Updated... snow showers all week in the 'skills.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 30, 2007)

Updated... Belleayre is blowing on Deer Run!

Catskills should get 3+ inches tonight  ! 
Look at the map out of WRGB (Attachment).
Just what the doctor ordered... Maybe I'll hit up Belleayre if there is no school.
Meteorologist Mike Tamas:
"A weak clipper system will affect the region this evening through the overnight hours with patchy light snow. While the snow will be light, a fluff factor associated with the antecedant cold conditions will allow the snow to accumulate 1"-3" in areas from the Mohawk Valley south. While most areas in this band will likely only see 1"-2", some of the higher peaks of the Catskills and Berkshires could see up to 3". North of the Mohawk Valley expect the snow to be more intermittent and only accumulate from a coating to an inch. Because of the cold, only a little bit of snow will be able to cause slippery conditions on the roadways. With the snow breaking out in patches by the evening commute, the ride home could be slick.."


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 31, 2007)

Belleayre and Windham are blowing on TONS of new trails, Plattekill has 13 trails projected for Friday, and Hunter's site is still down for me (this is weird... no one else has the problem but I get it on two different computers at two different houses)... 3" snow at Belleayre yesterday and I'm sure somewhere around that for the other mountains.


----------



## dmc (Jan 31, 2007)

Hunters website is fine..

Where you posting from?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with Hunter's site either...


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

I visit Hunter's site quite often and can't recall it ever being down.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

http://news.alpinezone.com/13333/


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 31, 2007)

Updated, the Hunter website works at my house with the PC, not at my house with the Mac.. weird...


----------



## Bandit2941 (Jan 31, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Maybe I'll hit up Belleayre if there is no school.



Where do you go to school?


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ocs


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 1, 2007)

Anybody been up since they opened Annapurna at Hunter West?  The trail must be in stellar condition...


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> Anybody been up since they opened Annapurna at Hunter West?  The trail must be in stellar condition...



I'm hearing it's awesome...!


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 1, 2007)

dmc said:


> I'm hearing it's awesome...!



What are you doing in front of your computer then?


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2007)

Friggin working...  And I'm not even in Hunter...


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 1, 2007)

Might have not been that bad of an idea with the firefighters in town.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 1, 2007)

Update on Annapurna trail via Hunter Mountain's blog... looks great !


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ahh... wish I could hit that up. Belleayre opened Deer Run and are blowing on the terrain park trail. I'm getting first tracks tomorrow on Dot Nebel hopefully!


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 1, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> I'm getting first tracks tomorrow on Dot Nebel hopefully!



I don't know it's iffy for a snow day.......

If so I'll be right up there with you.....


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking of hitting up Plattekill but no ride... saving it for Saturday I'm instructing up there.


----------



## skidbump (Feb 1, 2007)

ha ha jamie has to work....u missed the best days of the season mr big head


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 1, 2007)

skidbump said:


> ha ha jamie has to work....u missed the best days of the season mr big head



Don't be talking smack there skidmark......

Best days of the season will come when we get some natural.......


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bandit2941 said:


> Best days of the season will come when we get some natural.......



Yeh... if we get any (stayin' positive ).


----------



## skidbump (Feb 2, 2007)

There were 5 inches of freshies on wed...got there late and still found some on skiers right on Dot...hahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahaha.Almost took out my fatties


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 2, 2007)

skidbump said:


> There were 5 inches of freshies on wed...got there late and still found some on skiers right on Dot...hahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahaha.Almost took out my fatties



Sounds like you've been hanging out with Tony L. too much.......5" sounds like one of his figures.......


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 2, 2007)

Updated... Hit up Bell today (TR link in my sig), great conditions. 4" of new pow at Plattekill as of 9 PM and STILL SNOWING. I'll be up at Plattekill hopefully around 8 tomorrow... see you there.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 2, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Updated... Hit up Bell today (TR link in my sig), great conditions. 4" of new pow at Plattekill as of 9 PM and STILL SNOWING. I'll be up at Plattekill hopefully around 8 tomorrow... see you there.



What happened to school today?


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 5, 2007)

School?
Schmool.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> ...Hunter's site is still down for me (this is weird... no one else has the problem but I get it on two different computers at two different houses)...





bvibert said:


> I haven't had any problems with Hunter's site either...



Now I'm having problems with Hunter's site this morning too.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

The site is down for me too...

Gonna hit Hunter on Friday. Setting my sights on K27, Upper Crossover, Claire's and Annapurna.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> The site is down for me too...



Glad I'm not the only one... 

I was trying to check out the trail map to get ready for Friday:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/13524-hunter-2-9-07-a.html


----------



## dmc (Feb 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Glad I'm not the only one...
> 
> I was trying to check out the trail map to get ready for Friday:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/13524-hunter-2-9-07-a.html



Try this map...
http://www.powderhound.org/DOUG/HunterSkiMap.swf


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2007)

dmc said:


> Try this map...
> http://www.powderhound.org/DOUG/HunterSkiMap.swf



Thanks I was just about to search for that beauty. :beer:


----------



## dmc (Feb 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Thanks I was just about to search for that beauty. :beer:



Creating maps for ski areas was going o be my next carreer move...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2007)

dmc said:


> Creating maps for ski areas was going o be my next carreer move...



You do nice work.  I've been meaning to learn how to do flash stuff, never seem to have the time though...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 6, 2007)

dmc said:


> Try this map...
> http://www.powderhound.org/DOUG/HunterSkiMap.swf



Very cool.  Nice work man!


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hunter is finally blowing snow again, Windham has the guns blasting, and Bell and Plattekill as well.


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 10, 2007)

Couple of inches at Plattekill and Belleyare... new trails and lifts open at Belleayre and Windham (both mountains have all lifts runnin, in addition to Plattekill), and the Hunter website is still down.  I'm headed up to Bell right now and Plattekill tomorrow...


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 12, 2007)

*Sunday at Belleayre*

Sunday was an epic day at Belleayre. I wrote about it here, plus photos and a video.

Next weekend is gonna be crowded. Rode up with an instructor that said he was booked starting Friday through the entire week. Lots of people who have been waiting for snow are gonna catch on, especially with some probable snow heading into NJ.

(sorry mods - Duplicate post - also in trip reports but thought it needed to be here too)


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2007)

Hunter was pretty sweet this weekend too...
Rode a ton on Minya and Eastside on Sunday in the sun... 

Looking forward to the crowds this weekend..  
Should be a blast watching the mayhem....


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 12, 2007)

dmc said:


> Looking forward to the crowds this weekend..
> Should be a blast watching the mayhem....



Now there's one way to turn a negative into a positive~!
Great attitude.  I think I'll try it.  :beer: 
--------------------------------------------
_
"If you think a weakness can be turned into a strength, I hate to tell you this, but that's another weakness."_ [ source ]​


----------



## MarkC (Feb 12, 2007)

I am headed to New Mexico this weekend so it is sure to dump in the Skills.  A few more inches at the kill and the trees are ready.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I am headed to New Mexico this weekend so it is sure to dump in the Skills.  A few more inches at the kill and the trees are ready.



Forecast calling for 18-36" in the Catskills tonight through tomorrow.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 13, 2007)

As in 3 feet?

What about the rest of the week?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> What about the rest of the week?



Dunno, I'll be out skiing.

Considering this season so far, 1 1/2 to 3 feet isn't enough?


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 13, 2007)

P-kill is going to go off tomorrow. To all who get some - please take a few pictures.


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Feb 13, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> P-kill is going to go off tomorrow. To all who get some - please take a few pictures.



Only supposed to get six inches tonight, then a lot more on Wednesday.  I bet the Powder Daize won't be until Thursday.   Anyone got better info?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2007)

James Michaud said:


> Only supposed to get six inches tonight, then a lot more on Wednesday.  I bet the Powder Daize won't be until Thursday.   Anyone got better info?



My inside sources say Thursday.


----------



## MarkC (Feb 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> My inside sources say Thursday.



I have not heard anything yet but that would be my guess.  If so I will be there thurdsay. Who else is going to be there?  

OZ


----------



## 180 (Feb 13, 2007)

powder daize canceled


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thursday it is...
Should be sick. With the sheltered east facing slopes of p-kill there should be much waist deep powder. KILL IT and take pictures. No trip reports allowed without pictures.


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just got the email, Thursday it is.


----------



## 180 (Feb 14, 2007)

Nor easters actually hurt Plattekill.  All the trails off the double face northeast.  I've been there before when Hunter was going off, but all Platt's snow was wind blown.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 14, 2007)

180 said:


> Nor easters actually hurt Plattekill.  All the trails off the double face northeast.  I've been there before when Hunter was going off, but all Platt's snow was wind blown.



Yes, the same thing has happened to me (and I'm not bluffing - the place doesn't get enough people for me to worry about) a couple of years ago.  There was a major storm that dumped over a foot in general.  Problem was, with all of the wind, there was a mixture of rocks/almost no snow followed by 3 foot snow drifts, etc.  Even the woods had drifts to a lesser extant.


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 14, 2007)

Really? I stand corrected. I guess they faced a different direction. I must have been turned around.


----------



## MarkC (Feb 14, 2007)

I will be there and take pics.  2-3 feet is the same no matter which direction you face.


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 14, 2007)

Plattekill's web site is reporting 20" new at 1 PM and headed towards 30".


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 14, 2007)

Belleayre has opened Cathedral Brook


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2007)

Windham reporting 30" on snocountry.com


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 14, 2007)

Plattekill I believe.  Windham and Belleayre are full of it, but I'll give them a foot and a half (truth)...


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 14, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Belleayre has opened Cathedral Brook



Oh heck yeah they did, and it was AWESOME!!!!!!!!

They already called work (school) for tomorrow so I'm planning on hitting it early.

ti91 you going? Or going to P-kill??


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 14, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> Plattekill I believe.  Windham and Belleayre are full of it, but I'll give them a foot and a half (truth)...



Belleayre got between a foot and a half and two feet (maybe even more), and it was still snowing when I left at 430. Some spots the drifts were DEEP.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 14, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> Plattekill I believe.  Windham and Belleayre are full of it, but I'll give them a foot and a half (truth)...



Belleayre is only claiming 12" on their website.  I am sure it will be updated in the morning, to what they actually got.  As long as Cathedral Brook is open and good, I really don't care what the number is.  I am there in 11 hours.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> Plattekill I believe. Windham and Belleayre are full of it, but I'll give them a foot and a half (truth)...


 
Plattekill is now reporting 29


----------



## 180 (Feb 14, 2007)

The wind is howling now.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Feb 14, 2007)

180 said:


> The wind is howling now.



But with the storm pulling away, it's probably howling out of the NW, which is good for Plattekill.  Check out the radar picture and note the bands of lake effect erupting off of the Finger Lakes.  Definitely a NW or NNW wind.  

I'll be at Plattekill tomorrow if anyone wants to meet up.

Yellow jacket
Red helmet
Black pants
CMH Volkl skis
Mismatched poles


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 15, 2007)

Belleayre had a good foot, maybe two feet of powder today, very nice . Wanted to head up for 'Powder Daize' at Plattekill but no ride...


----------



## MarkC (Feb 15, 2007)

Plattekill was outstanding!!  Chute, Blockbuster, and Freefall were the trails of the day.  Woods were good but slow with the heavy powder.  Everything gets groomed tonight to hold the snow.  It was great to go from no base to that much in one storm.  I would say that Platt is the mountain to be at this week to avoid the crowds.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Plattekill was outstanding!!  Chute, Blockbuster, and Freefall were the trails of the day.  Woods were good but slow with the heavy powder.  Everything gets groomed tonight to hold the snow.  It was great to go from no base to that much in one storm.  I would say that Platt is the mountain to be at this week to avoid the crowds.



I'd like to hit it Monday. Hunter will prolly be a zoo.


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll be at Plattekill monday, but maybe on the bunny slopes teaching some of the day. Belleayre looks good for tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> I'll be at Plattekill monday, but maybe on the bunny slopes teaching some of the day. Belleayre looks good for tomorrow.



Looks like we are going to hit Hunter. It's closer for a day trip and I can't use my place next to belleayre..the inlaws will be infesting it.


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Snow totals from yesterday to this morning:
Plattekill: 12"
Belleayre: 10"
Windham: 6"
Hunter: 4"

Maybe going up to Belleayre today, they are leaving the East side of all upper trails ungroomed .


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Snow totals from yesterday to this morning:
> Plattekill: 12"
> Belleayre: 10"
> Windham: 6"
> ...




Where'd you get your amounts from?


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Each mountain's website, usually inflated but Bell and Plattekill do always seem to get more snow than Windham or Hunter.


----------



## catskills (Feb 23, 2007)

SnowCountry has the same snowfall amounts.

Belleayre is calling for more snow today.  

Looks like Plattekill is the place to go this weekend.  :wink:


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 23, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Each mountain's website, usually inflated but Bell and Plattekill do always seem to get more snow than Windham or Hunter.



Last week Hunter had 26" while Belleayre had 18", and I personally saw that Belleayre did not exaggerate.  If anything they understated.  It all depends on the storm track.  Last week was a Nor'Easter and yesterday was a Clipper.  Almost polar opposite tracks.


----------



## marcski (Feb 23, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Last week Hunter had 26" while Belleayre had 18", and I personally saw that Belleayre did not exaggerate.  If anything they understated.  It all depends on the storm track.  Last week was a Nor'Easter and yesterday was a Clipper.  Almost polar opposite tracks.



Yeah, but what's amazing is Plattekill got the most with either storm track!


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 23, 2007)

*Belleayre makes the NYT*

Prepare for a crowded weekend?  Big Belleayre article in_ The New York Times_ "Escapes" section today.

http://travel.nytimes.com/2007/02/2...em&ex=1172379600&en=7670518a9fd8247a&ei=5087


http://tinyurl.com/2tdvuv


----------



## moguljunkie (Feb 23, 2007)

Belleayre was unreal today.  Best day I've ever skied there.  10" of nice light powder combined with bluebird skies.  Couldn't ask for more.

Funny, last weekend everyone was raving over the "powder" at Plattekill, while I found it disappointingly heavy.  Today confirmed my suspicions.  I don't know what that stuff was I was skiing on last week, but it was no comparison to the real deal today.  

I'll bet Plattekill must have been pretty sweet today with their 12" and should probably be the ski area of choice for Catskills skiers tomorrow.


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Couldn't make it up today . Plattekill tomorrow then Belleayre Sunday (trying skiing for the first time, things could get ugly ).


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Plattekill got 15" as of their latest update .


----------



## moguljunkie (Feb 23, 2007)

Any idea what the bump situation is at Plattekill?  Belleayre was just teeming with them today.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Plattekill got 15" as of their latest update .



And of course I went to Hunter expecting..well more than 4 inches. All turned into bumps between the hard base. The wind was howling. Even took a day off from work. Worked on short turns and moguls all day but wasn't too happy. Bell and Platt for Sunday and Monday.


----------



## dmc (Feb 24, 2007)

Did some hiking/riding today.

Great pow up high (!!!) middle was crusty and down to the road was sketchy...
tomorrow we're going to be a little more prepared and setup some skin tracks to yo-yo the higher powder...

Amazing day...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2007)

dmc said:


> Did some hiking/riding today.
> 
> Great pow up high (!!!) middle was crusty and down to the road was sketchy...
> tomorrow we're going to be a little more prepared and setup some skin tracks to yo-yo the higher powder...
> ...



Saw a bunch of guys hiking around Haines Falls on the way home yesterday, skiers and boarders.


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 24, 2007)

Plattekill was awesome today, TR soon...


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 24, 2007)

dmc said:


> Did some hiking/riding today.
> 
> Great pow up high (!!!) middle was crusty and down to the road was sketchy...
> tomorrow we're going to be a little more prepared and setup some skin tracks to yo-yo the higher powder...
> ...



Are you really talking about Catskills in NY, not the Rockies in CO or Wasatch in UT?

Where do you do that?!   (or are you sworn to secrecy?)

My day at Belleayre reported here with pictures (small ones..; I am on 14.4 cell phone connection up here....)


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 24, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> Are you really talking about Catskills in NY, not the Rockies in CO or Wasatch in UT?
> 
> Where do you do that?!   (or are you sworn to secrecy?)
> 
> My day at Belleayre reported here with pictures (small ones..; I am on 14.4 cell phone connection up here....)



Belleayre was an awesome day today. Great skiing, decent weather, sunshine, band playing, cold beer, table of cute girls in the bar, etc.

Until........I left, and my skis were gone! I've always fantasized about someone trying to steal my skis while I was watching.......but they weren't suppose to disappear when I wasn't watching! There was a similar pair of Metrons left in the rack when I left (the only pair of skis left) so there is a chance that someone grabbed mine instead of theirs. Guess we'll see tomorrow. The missing skis are Atomic M:11's in 172cm from 04-05 season, which are mostly red. Poles are gone too.......red atomics....130cm if I remember correctly (could be 125 though).

Sucks.


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2007)

Another awesome day in the Catskill BC.....


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> Where do you do that?!   (or are you sworn to secrecy?)



Ravines by the fire tower on Hunter(proper not Cols Chair)...  Rusk Mt too.  The upper terrain is all really great..  Deep and fresh...  

Great weekend...  Except for the death slog today... 
New splitboard performed great!


----------



## MarkC (Feb 25, 2007)

dmc said:


> Another awesome day in the Catskill BC.....



Yes it was!!!  Knee deep, light and fluffy. :grin:


----------



## MarkC (Feb 25, 2007)

moguljunkie said:


> Any idea what the bump situation is at Plattekill?  Belleayre was just teeming with them today.



Blockbuster was wall to wall with some good lines.  The top of freefall had some decent lines.  Skiiers right of the upper face was not too bad.  Nice soft forgiving bumps all around.  By the way it is snowing really hard right now:grin:


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 26, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> My day at Belleayre reported here with pictures (small ones..; I am on 14.4 cell phone connection up here....)



The picture of that liftline was pretty scary for Belleayre.  Half the reason I go there when Pkill isn't in shape and/or I don't have the extra driving time is for the light crowds.  Was the lift on the Dot Nebel side as bad?

Had to miss this weekend   

But Utah here I come


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 26, 2007)

goldsbar said:


> The picture of that liftline was pretty scary for Belleayre.  Half the reason I go there when Pkill isn't in shape and/or I don't have the extra driving time is for the light crowds.  Was the lift on the Dot Nebel side as bad?
> 
> Had to miss this weekend
> 
> But Utah here I come



Thanks for looking at the blog.  Tomahawk was crowded too on Saturday afternoon.  Sunday was the day to be there; it was relatively warm with no wind and don't think I waited more than a minute or so on any lift all day.

Have fun in UT!


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 26, 2007)

Bandit2941 said:


> Belleayre was an awesome day today. Great skiing, decent weather, sunshine, band playing, cold beer, table of cute girls in the bar, etc.
> 
> Until........I left, and my skis were gone! I've always fantasized about someone trying to steal my skis while I was watching.......but they weren't suppose to disappear when I wasn't watching! There was a similar pair of Metrons left in the rack when I left (the only pair of skis left) so there is a chance that someone grabbed mine instead of theirs. Guess we'll see tomorrow. The missing skis are Atomic M:11's in 172cm from 04-05 season, which are mostly red. Poles are gone too.......red atomics....130cm if I remember correctly (could be 125 though).
> 
> Sucks.



Bandit2941 - That DOES suck!  I like to believe that Belleayre is usually a secure place - I usually don't bother with ski locks and don't worry about my kids when they are traveling around alone - but on a crowded day, who knows.  I have noticed some graffiti around the place this winter, like on the chairs and in the bathroom, that was never a problem before.  Perhaps there is a growing criminal element of bandits at Belleayre  .  Sounds like an honest mistake - did you take the leftover wrong skis?  

I have a friend who picked up what he thought were his daughter's leased Bandit Jr's last year (ironic that they were Bandits, Bandit).  He went and got them sharpened and waxed and picked them up the following weekend.  When his daughter went to put them on, the boots wouldn't fit in the bindings and guess what - they belonged to someone else.  

I take pride in using older skis I pick up on eBay, so I don't worry too much.  Most of the family's quiver cost me less than $150.  But I recently picked up a pair of demo 2006 Rossi VS Oversize that were skied maybe twice ($179) - they retailed for around $1000 w/bindings - and I have been locking them.  The theves go for the current hot stuff, I figure.

In the meantime, wanna buy my old Rebel's?  They're a cool pair of boards that you won't have to worry about being stolen or hitting rocks on Tomahawk Liftline!  I will bring them up to Bell...


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 26, 2007)

They were calling you on Sun. to go to admin Bandit, they probably found your skis.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 27, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> They were calling you on Sun. to go to admin Bandit, they probably found your skis.



Yeah - thankfully, I did get them back.

The other pair of skis that were left there had a NASTAR tag on the pole, so I figured they could trace the owner by that. I went to admin and asked them and that's exactly what they did. Got his name and number, then called his house (in Jersey) and talked to his wife. His wife said he's on his way home and she'll call his cell. Long story short, he turned around and came back.

The kicker is, when I left Saturday night I stopped down to Jimmy's shop at the end of the access road......and the guy that took my ski's was there, standing right next to me!

It's not often a story that starts the way this one did ends this good, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Feb 28, 2007)

*Ugly Forecast For Belleayre*

Friday: 
Periods of freezing rain and sleet before 8am, 
then periods of rain and sleet, mainly between 8am and 11am, 
then rain and snow likely between 2pm and 3pm, 
then a chance of rain between 3pm and 4pm, 
then a chance of rain and snow after 4pm. 
The rain could be heavy at times. 
High near 40.


----------



## MarkC (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont like the R word.  Lets wait and see what happens.  I think that the forecast could change over the next day or so.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 28, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I dont like the R word.  Lets wait and see what happens.  I think that the forecast could change over the next day or so.



It's wednesday which means that any forecast for Friday is an educated guess. I hit Bell once when Hunter was rained out. They got 8 inches of pow and I got it all to myself. If the forecast is good then I might hit Whiteface, but not if it gets rain. Iceface is no fun.


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 28, 2007)

It would suck if the season were to end early with all this rain, but it looks like it will be mostly snow in the Catskills, Bell is in Ulster but it's right on the northern border...

WRGB Albany:
" Meteorologist: Steve LaPointe
Last Updated: Wednesday, February 28, 2007 4:56PM

Weather Advisories:  A WINTER STORM WATCH is in effect from Thursday evening through Friday afternoon for all of eastern New York and western New England, except Ulster, Dutchess and Litchfield counties..
A FLOOD WATCH is in effect from Thursday evening through Friday afternoon for Ulster, Dutchess, and Litchfield counties.
.
A complex winter storm will bring a period of snow to the region beginning Thursday evening, with a transition to a mixture of snow, sleet and freezing rain by daybreak Friday in the Capital Region. Uncertainties regarding the storm's eventual track and the timing of when precipitation will be changing from snow to sleet, freezing rain, and rain are complicating factors in the forecast. At this time it would appear that a moderate to heavy snowfall of greater than 7" will be most likely from Hamilton county through Warren, and much of Washington counties in New York and throughout VT with a more brief period of sleet. Because of the anticipation of significant mixing throughout the Capital Region and points south more of a moderate snowfall (4" to 7") along with accumulatios of freezing rain are likely with a change to rain. A fairly brief period of sleet and freezing rain with mostly rain is more likely in Ulster, Dutchess, and Litchfield counties where flooding could develop as a result of some melting snow and runoff..

We will increase the amount of detail in this forecast by the 11pm update as more information becomes available on the evolution of this winter storm."


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 28, 2007)

What's expected for Hunter?


----------



## MarkC (Mar 1, 2007)

It looks like the higher elevations of the catskills could miss the NCP.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2007)

MarkC said:


> It looks like the higher elevations of the catskills could miss the NCP.



Not based on what I've read.



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 434 AM EST THU MAR 1 2007
> 
> ...



I guess sleet isn't technically NCP, but it still ain't snow...


----------



## MarkC (Mar 1, 2007)

Sleet does not melt snow.  Yea it may be a bit crusty on Saturday but that is why they invented tillers and edges.  As long as the natrual snow trails can stay open after this event I am happy.  And the place that I have in mind when I said higher elevations has a habit of turning a forecast like this into over a foot of snow.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 1, 2007)

MarkC said:


> It looks like the higher elevations of the catskills could miss the NCP.



Elevation does not effect storms like this.  When it sleeting in town it will be sleeting on top of the mountain (or maybe even raining).


----------



## SkiDog (Mar 1, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Elevation does not effect storms like this.  When it sleeting in town it will be sleeting on top of the mountain (or maybe even raining).



Gotta give the man credit...he knows what he's talking about...

This storm as warm temps aloft....thats the problem.....some newer models are showing a colder trend so the Cat's might get some more on the snow side....

Killington and North should be HOPEFULLY looking at all snow out of this one...as well as some "squall" type activity through tues.......keep your fingers crossed 

M


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone have a post-storm conditions report for the Windham/Hunter area?   What kind of precip did the area eventually see?


----------



## MarkC (Mar 3, 2007)

all ncp but the good news is in the western cats there is not that much snow loss


----------



## Bandit2941 (Mar 3, 2007)

RootDKJ said:


> Anyone have a post-storm conditions report for the Windham/Hunter area?   What kind of precip did the area eventually see?



Belleayre got freezing rain/sleet/etc.

The snow was pretty hard this morning, but by the afternoon it softened right up and it was awesome, the bumps were killer today.


----------



## catskills (Mar 4, 2007)

Plattekill was awesome Saturday.  Great snow conditions, no lift line, trails were never crowded, and trails don't get slick around 2pm.   About noontime  a  snowstorm dumped about a half inch of powder.   I was told  Belleayre got the same snowstorm around noon.


----------



## dmc (Mar 4, 2007)

Hunter got an inch or so yesterday afternoon as well...  then the sun came out and it was great!


----------



## adamti91 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah me and my friends got caught in a blizzard right outside of Phoenicia last night, don't know if it hit Belleayre or not, but for a good 30 minutes you couldn't see 10 feet in front of the car.


----------



## jtothewang (Mar 5, 2007)

*Windham Mountain - Deeply Discounted Passes for 07-08*

Some of you may have seen Windham's deeply discounted season's passes for 07-08, plus these passes may be used for the remainder of this season.

Is this typical?  Just worried about their financial situation given their huge capital expenditure last year followed up by a mediocre season.  I remember reading somewhere, a few years ago, that resorts tend to pre-sell season tickets when they have a tough time paying the mortgage.  I wish them the best.. and as for me, I might as well go for a pass next year.  Enjoyed my time there this year...


----------



## thinnmann (Mar 16, 2007)

*Where has everybody gone?...*

Bell this weekend is gonna be _schweet_~!

..but the drive up is gonna be a bear....

What an unexpected gift we have on the way ~  psyched!


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 17, 2007)

Belleayre is the first to open! I'll be up there today, updated the first post of the thread, let the season begin.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hunter is reporting that they made up to 36" last night on parts of HBK, and the pic on the homepage seems to support that. (It's not in the pics section yet, but if you wait for it to cycle through the pictures on the homepage, you'll see it).

Not sure if they're blowing down to the base, or just to F.

EDIT: They're down to the bottom of 7th Ave currently.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to do a three day/ 2 night trip to the catskills next weekend..

Saturday/Sunday/Monday..a day each at Belleayre, Hunter, and Windham..there should be alot of snowmaking between now and then..


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 23, 2007)

Everyone besides Plattekill is open... Belleayre is looking better for this weekend, lots of snowmaking tonight I'm guessing so hopefully some more terrain to hit up this weekend.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hunter's got the guns on Madison, Kennedy, Mid-mountain and Hunter One....Hunter One is supposedly opening tomorrow with the C-lift, and they'll probably have Kennedy open then as well.


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like some good terrain all around this weekend. Going up to Belleayre tomorrow I think. Put a link to Belleayre's Park Conditions site up, good to see they are putting some more attention to their terrain park this year. Plattekill is expected to open on the 8th of December.


----------



## thinnmann (Nov 30, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Put a link to Belleayre's Park Conditions site up, good to see they are putting some more attention to their terrain park this year.



Um, what does that mean?....


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hunter appears to be set to open up Minya/Lower Xover, Mossy Brook, and Belt for tomorrow. Supposedly Ike, the park, and Cliff or Heuga will be getting snowmaking soon.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2007)

millerm277 said:


> Hunter appears to be set to open up Minya/Lower Xover, Mossy Brook, and Belt for tomorrow. Supposedly Ike, the park, and Cliff or Heuga will be getting snowmaking soon.



All correct...spoke to Russ Coloton at lunch today at Hunter.

There is a nice deep base on the mainline now. The next week looks pretty good.


----------



## adamti91 (Dec 1, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> Um, what does that mean?....



Belleayre's park hasn't been that great, except for last year. This year they have a better crew and designer.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 1, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Put a link to Belleayre's Park Conditions site up, good to see they are putting some more attention to their terrain park this year.



Now I get it!

Just noticed this link on the Belleayre conditions page....

http://www.belleayre.com/winter/terrain_condit.htm

...originally your statement just had me baffled....

Hey - I am finally making it to Bell tomorrow morning!  Snowy day maybe~!  See you all there~!


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone know if Bobcat might open this year?


----------



## catskills (Dec 2, 2007)

trackbiker said:


> Anyone know if Bobcat might open this year?


It doesn't look good but there is always a possibility.


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Dec 2, 2007)

Someone on another forum mentioned that if Bobcat doesn't run this season = curtains.  Something about not running lifts three years in a row means that NY State won't allow them to pass inspection.

Can anyone confirm?

Too bad, it's one of my favorite places ever.


----------



## adamti91 (Dec 5, 2007)

All the mountains have 10+ trails, and tons of snowmaking. Even Plattekill has the guns out getting ready for their December 8th opening. Will be nice to see how Belleayre has recovered after a horrible day after the storm on Monday.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 5, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> All the mountains have 10+ trails, and tons of snowmaking. Even Plattekill has the guns out getting ready for their December 8th opening. Will be nice to see how Belleayre has recovered after a horrible day after the storm on Monday.



Why was it a horrible day on Monday - Did it rain?

From their web site, it looks like Bell opened a blue from the top (Horseshoe Pass) and is blowing on Dot Nebel.


----------



## adamti91 (Dec 5, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> Why was it a horrible day on Monday - Did it rain?
> 
> From their web site, it looks like Bell opened a blue from the top (Horseshoe Pass) and is blowing on Dot Nebel.



Yeah I think they opened Roaring Brook too. Monday was so icy, the storm really messed the mountain up. Should be better by now they have gotten almost a foot of snow since then. There's a TR from Monday in my signature.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Yeah I think they opened Roaring Brook too. Monday was so icy, the storm really messed the mountain up. Should be better by now they have gotten almost a foot of snow since then. There's a TR from Monday in my signature.



They got a foot since monday????


----------



## adamti91 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah they have been getting a lot of lake effect.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Yeah they have been getting a lot of lake effect.



I was there yesterday and can attest to the snowfall there.

Many untracked shots to be had everywhere as long as it was relatively low angle.


----------



## adamti91 (Dec 21, 2007)

Everyone is pretty much all open, except glades and parks and a few trails.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 21, 2007)

Belleayre was great today, only a few trails were still closed and the conditions were very good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2007)

What's the natural snowpack like at Belleayre..I might ski there New Years day.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 21, 2007)

I wasn't paying too much attention to the natural snowpack but it looks like maybe 8" off the trails in the woods, maybe up to 12".  None of the glades were open today but it looks like they're opening one tomorrow.  A few of the trails were kind of crusty under the new snow but most were in very good condition.


----------



## dmc (Dec 23, 2007)

Windy as all hell here....  It's a house rattler...


----------



## catskills (Dec 23, 2007)

Ski centers pleased with season so far Article in Kingston Daily Freeman


----------



## Method9455 (Dec 23, 2007)

What is Belleayre's terrain policy like? I.e if it says closed and I ski it, will my season pass get clipped or do they let it go? There was a lot of stuff on wednesday that was skiable but closed because of a bare spot here or there, or some twigs poking through, but I didn't want to risk getting my pass taken on the first day.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 23, 2007)

Method9455 said:


> What is Belleayre's terrain policy like? I.e if it says closed and I ski it, will my season pass get clipped or do they let it go? There was a lot of stuff on wednesday that was skiable but closed because of a bare spot here or there, or some twigs poking through, but I didn't want to risk getting my pass taken on the first day.



I was sooooo tempted to poach upper Yahoo yesterday!  They were blowing everything possible all day, probably because they knew of the rain and warm-up due for today.  Upper Yahoo was one of the only closed trails, and it looked schweet....

Anyway,  I ski there a lot, and hold a season pass, but I am not sure I have seen anything called a "terrain policy".  I didn't see many ski patrol people at all yesterday.  People obviously had been poaching closed trails, judging by the tracks on upper Yahoo.  I saw some boarders hitting Tomahawk liftline glade-kinda-thing, which was roped off.  If you are worried about getting your ticket clipped, ski the closed trails towards the end of the day.  I couldn't imagine them pulling your season ticket, without a couple of offenses and a refund (though maybe I am not imaginative enough).  I just checked the text on the trail map, and it says a lot about New York State imposing a duty on you "to become apprised of and understand the risks inherent in the sport of skiing...."  I also says, "Observe all posted signs and warnings (what if a skier can't read English?).  I would like to believe that all that was written by the lawyers to keep dummies from suing them, which they still can do, of course.






_*It says thin cover and ungroomed, but Utsayantha had the best coverage I have ever seen on December 22, 2007!*_​


----------



## Method9455 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fair enough. I saw the tracks too but I wasn't sure. In PA/NJ (what I am used to) they will clip your ticket at all the mountains but Jack Frost for going down a closed trail, and if you have a season pass some places have a 2/3 strike policy at which point it gets revoked so I was just wondering what it was like up there.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 24, 2007)

On Friday I did hear the guy working the top of lift 2 say over the loudspeaker something like "hey you under the chairlift, that is a closed trail, unless you dropped something off the lift turn around or you will have your ticket revoked."


----------



## MarkC (Dec 24, 2007)

Spend Christmas eve with the family or go way north.  Things should be ok in the cats by thursday but not before.


----------



## catskills (Dec 24, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Spend Christmas eve with the family or go way north.  Things should be ok in the cats by thursday but not before.


MarkC given the temps starting Tuesday (Christmas day) it should be good in the Catskills. It will be cold enough to make snow at night all week so you should have lots of man made powder in the Catskills.   If you like moguls Wednesday it will warm up and by 10am the moguls should soften up real nice. 

Most important this time of year is to look at the sow condition report to find what favorite trails they are making snow on.  In the morning you want to hit the trail with fresh man made snow.  

Actually Wednesday's 12-26-2007 warm  mid day temps looks like an awesome day to go skiing.  The day after Christmas should should not be very crowded. ;-)


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 24, 2007)

catskills said:


> MarkC given the temps starting Tuesday (Christmas day) it should be good in the Catskills. It will be cold enough to make snow at night all week so you should have lots of man made powder in the Catskills.   If you like moguls Wednesday it will warm up and by 10am the moguls should soften up real nice.
> 
> Most important this time of year is to look at the sow condition report to find what favorite trails they are making snow on.  In the morning you want to hit the trail with fresh man made snow.
> 
> Actually Wednesday's 12-26-2007 warm  mid day temps looks like an awesome day to go skiing.  The day after Christmas should should not be very crowded. ;-)



Thanks for the assessment opinion..  but shhhhhhhhhh - don't tell _everybody_!


----------



## dmc (Dec 24, 2007)

Snowmaking has restarted at Hunter...  Lots of guns on now...


----------



## skidbump (Dec 24, 2007)

belleayre blowing since befor 930 am


----------



## dmc (Dec 24, 2007)

skidbump said:


> belleayre blowing since befor 930 am



Oh yeah... Well Hunter started before 915 am...   

Just kidding.. I have no idea..


----------



## 180 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hunter blowing, mainline, Minya, Racers, Wayout, Belt, Kennedy.  Should be great tomorrow.


----------



## dmc (Dec 27, 2007)

Snowed a little this morning...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 27, 2007)

The forecast for Belleayre calls for it to be snowing all day today.  woohoo.


----------



## dmc (Dec 27, 2007)

Snowing up high..  On and off in the valley...
Forecast is calling for a couple inches...


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 27, 2007)

Today it misted, drizzled & rained at Belleayre until 11:30.  It turned to snow and was heavy at times until about 2.  Then it got foggy and the visibility was horrible.  Trip report here.


----------



## catskills (Dec 28, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> Today it misted, drizzled & rained at Belleayre until 11:30.  It turned to snow and was heavy at times until about 2.  Then it got foggy and the visibility was horrible.  Trip report here.


  thinnmann - Nice trip report. Little known secret that snow conditions are usually great when skiing in the rain.   :beer:   No worries with Belleayre's rain check policy. Sounds like everyone at Belleayre got a free day of skiing.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2007)

dmc said:


> Snowing up high..  On and off in the valley...
> Forecast is calling for a couple inches...



Drizzle/snow at Hunter all day yesterday...mostly snow in the afternoon.

Tons of snow and they made a bunch since the rain earlier in the week.

Conditions are great.


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 28, 2007)

going to windham tomorrow.    looks like temps are going to be above freezing.   

should I bother with the extra layer?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 28, 2007)

catskills said:


> thinnmann - Nice trip report. Little known secret that snow conditions are usually great when skiing in the rain.   :beer:   No worries with Belleayre's rain check policy. Sounds like everyone at Belleayre got a free day of skiing.



I think it has to rain past 12 noon for the rain check policy to kick in, but I'm not sure, too lazy to look it up.  It changed to snow at 11:30 yesterday.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Dec 28, 2007)

> The Rain Check Promotion applies to full day tickets sold between the hours of 8am and 12pm (noon). Rain must occur for one continuous hour between the hours 8am to 12pm as determined by Belleayre Ski Patrol.


http://www.belleayre.com/promotions/promo.htm


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 29, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> http://www.belleayre.com/promotions/promo.htm



No worries: season tix PLUS WE HAVE A SNOW ADVISORY!

Snow Advisory

/O.NEW.KALY.SN.Y.0005.071231T0000Z- 071231T1100Z/ NORTHERN LITCHFIELD- SOUTHERN LITCHFIELD-WESTERN ULSTER- EASTERN ULSTER-WESTERN DUTCHESS- EASTERN DUTCHESS- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...TORRINGTON...OAKVILLE...NEW MILFORD... TERRYVILLE...SUNDOWN... ELLENVILLE...WOODSTOCK...WEST HURLEY... KERHONKSON...NAPANOCH... PHOENICIA...KINGSTON...NEW PALTZ... POUGHKEEPSIE...BEACON...ARLINGTON... PAWLING...DOVER PLAINS... MILLBROOK... PINE PLAINS...AMENIA...MILLERTON 325 PM EST SAT DEC 29 2007

...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM SUNDAY TO 6 AM EST MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A SNOW ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM SUNDAY TO 6 AM EST MONDAY FOR ULSTER...DUTCHESS...AND LITCHFIELD COUNTIES.

A MODERATE SNOWFALL OF 3 TO 6 INCHES IS EXPECTED OVER THE ADVISORY AREA SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY MORNING. LOW PRESSURE WILL QUICKLY MOVE NORTHEAST FROM NEAR THE DELMARVA REGION SUNDAY EVENING...TO SOUTHEAST OF CAPE COD BY DAYBREAK ON MONDAY. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INTO THE SOUTHEASTERN CATSKILLS...MID HUDSON VALLEY...AND LITCHFIELD HILLS SUNDAY EVENING. SNOWFALL RATES MAY BRIEFLY REACH AN INCH AN HOUR EARLY MONDAY MORNING. THE SNOWFALL WILL TAPER TO SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS AND FLURRIES LATE MONDAY MORNING.​


----------



## MarkC (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds good to me.  With this storm and a few lake effect squalls we can be back in business.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 30, 2007)

yesterday's snow advisory has been upgraded to a HEAVY SNOW WARNING!!!!! Eight to 10 inches overnight!

SOUTHERN BERKSHIRE-WESTERN ULSTER- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...GREAT BARRINGTON...LEE...LENOX... HOUSATONIC...SUNDOWN...ELLENVILLE... WOODSTOCK...WEST HURLEY... KERHONKSON...NAPANOCH...PHOENICIA 325 PM EST SUN DEC 30 2007

...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 AM EST MONDAY... ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY NO LONGER IN EFFECT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 AM EST MONDAY FOR WESTERN ULSTER AND SOUTHERN BERKSHIRE COUNTIES.

A HEAVY SNOWFALL OF 5 TO 10 INCHES IS EXPECTED OVER THE WARNING AREA... BEGINNING THIS EVENING...AND ENDING BY THE MIDDLE OF MONDAY MORNING. THE HEAVIEST SNOW AMOUNTS WILL BE FOR ELEVATIONS GREATER THAN 1500 FEET.

THE SNOW WILL DEVELOP SHORTLY THIS EVENING OVER THE CATSKILLS AND WILL SPREAD NORTHEAST INTO THE HUDSON RIVER VALLEY...BERKSHIRES...AND SOUTHERN VERMONT. THE SNOW WILL BE OCCASIONALLY HEAVY TOWARD...AND AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOWFALL RATES MAY REACH AN INCH AN HOUR FOR A FEW HOURS EARLY MONDAY MORNING. THE SNOW WILL THEN GRADUALLY BECOME LIGHTER AND MORE INTERMITTENT AFTER DAYBREAK MONDAY...BEFORE TAPERING TO FLURRIES BY THE MIDDLE OF MONDAY MORNING.​


----------



## dmc (Dec 30, 2007)

Psyched for some fresh...  Hunter was often edgeable today... 

Thought I saw a snowflake before...  Just the neighbor burning boxes...


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Dec 30, 2007)

Good... Belleayre was brutal today.


----------



## hardline (Dec 30, 2007)

is it snow up there yet? thinking about leaving at six and riding till 1 befor heading back to the city for some drunkeness:beer:


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 30, 2007)

hardline said:


> is it snow up there yet? thinking about leaving at six and riding till 1 befor heading back to the city for some drunkeness:beer:



It started snowing here (about 45 mins from the mtn) at around 7. Haven't looked outside in awhile but it was snowing hard last I checked. Hope we get a lot!


----------



## hardline (Dec 30, 2007)

Bandit2941 said:


> It started snowing here (about 45 mins from the mtn) at around 7. Haven't looked outside in awhile but it was snowing hard last I checked. Hope we get a lot!



thanks. any accumulation. i looks good for the bell on the radar


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 30, 2007)

It is on and off - hard and easy - got a few inches so far.  The drive from Margaretville to Halcott 10-10:30 PM while it was snowing hard wasn't easy.


----------



## hardline (Dec 30, 2007)

Just put the boards in the car. Even put in the powder board for good luck. guess i am comitted to going. if anyones up late/early post some info and if you are there tomorrow ill buy you a beer.


----------



## dmc (Dec 31, 2007)

The sun is coming out on 7" of fluff...   

Gotta go...


----------



## kcyanks1 (Dec 31, 2007)

dmc said:


> The sun is coming out on 7" of fluff...
> 
> Gotta go...



Hey, you're skiing at Hunter today? And ignoring all my other attempts to find people?  Now I'm at work :-(  Hopefully some other time.  Enjoy the snow!


----------



## dmc (Dec 31, 2007)

I;m always at hunter...  But my schedule's been tight - haven't done a real full day yet -  today I'm riding until noon then I'm headed to a rehearsal for one of my bands playing tonight..


----------



## kcyanks1 (Dec 31, 2007)

dmc said:


> I;m always at hunter...  But my schedule's been tight - haven't done a real full day yet -  today I'm riding until noon then I'm headed to a rehearsal for one of my bands playing tonight..



Ok, I forgive you.   If you are always there, how does one manage to plan to meet up with you?  Have a good rehearsal and happy new year!


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 31, 2007)

Even more!

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/ski/hourbyhour/914001:11#

HERKIMER-HAMILTON- NORTHERN WARREN-NORTHERN WASHINGTON-SCHOHARIE- WESTERN SCHENECTADY- WESTERN ALBANY- EASTERN RENSSELAER-WESTERN GREENE- WESTERN ULSTER- NORTHERN FULTON- BENNINGTON-WESTERN WINDHAM-EASTERN WINDHAM- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF... PITTSFIELD...NORTH ADAMS... GREAT BARRINGTON...LEE...LENOX... HOUSATONIC...ATWELL... BIG MOOSE... EAGLE BAY...MCKEEVER...NOBLEBORO... NORTHWOOD... OLD FORGE...SPECULATOR... WARRENSBURG...WHITEHALL...GRANVILLE... COBLESKILL...MIDDLEBURGH...DELANSON... ESPERANCE...DUANESBURG... ALTAMONT... HOOSICK FALLS...HUNTER... TANNERSVILLE...WINDHAM... SUNDOWN... ELLENVILLE...WOODSTOCK...WEST HURLEY... KERHONKSON... NAPANOCH...PHOENICIA... NORTHVILLE...MAYFIELD...BENNINGTON... JACKSONVILLE...NEWFANE...BRATTLEBORO... WEST BRATTLEBORO... BELLOWS FALLS 322 PM EST MON DEC 31 2007

...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TUESDAY TO 2 AM EST WEDNESDAY... ... WINTER STORM WATCH NO LONGER IN EFFECT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW WARNING FOR THE SOUTHERN ADIRONDACKS...SCHOHARIE VALLEY...HELDERBERGS...EASTERN CATSKILLS...SOUTHERN VERMONT...AND THE BERKSHIRES...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TUESDAY TO 2 AM EST WEDNESDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES ARE EXPECTED IN THE WARNING AREA. SOME LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE... PARTICULARLY ACROSS THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE SOUTHERN ADIRONDACKS INTO SOUTHERN VERMONT.

THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP TUESDAY MORNING...AND BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING. THE SNOW WILL PERSIST INTO TUESDAY NIGHT...BEFORE GRADUALLY TAPERING TO SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT.​


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2007)

In the words of Joe Dirt..... Dang..two Poe days in a row for the Skillz..Holla


----------



## kingslug (Jan 1, 2008)

Wednesday (cough cough) good sick day!


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 1, 2008)

It's snowing really hard right now - at least a couple new inches already here in Halcott near Belleayre!

And I am heading home to NJ in an hour...   :-?   Back on Sunday.......


----------



## kingslug (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmmmm. Maybe Bell Sunday, Hunter Monday. Need to visit our place and repair squirrel attack damage.


----------



## dmc (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to the new year...

It appears to be a bit snowier...   Time to shake of the hangover and ride...


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, I haven't been snowboarding since before Christmas, the day before the killer rain. I wasn't uhhh... quite feeling good during the break, a little too much BP. I think I'm getting a car this weekend, so maybe I can actually make it up to Plattekill, but Belleayre for sure. Look at Belleayre's picture of the day today...


----------



## catskills (Jan 3, 2008)

A bit nippy this morning.  At 6:22am it was  7 degrees here in Woodstock, NY .


----------



## tekweezle (Jan 3, 2008)

so I went to windham on saturday 12/29.  seems like it was a couple of days too early!  it was spring like and bare.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2008)

tekweezle said:


> so I went to windham on saturday 12/29.  seems like it was a couple of days too early!  it was spring like and bare.



You kidding??? if not, it's one of the many reasons I don't go there.....


----------



## tekweezle (Jan 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> You kidding??? if not, it's one of the many reasons I don't go there.....




I am blessed with exquisite timing....

i don;t mind Windham too much.  it;s a good place when they have got full coverage.  not so good on saturdays and only half the trails open.  

then again, i doubt anything south of mt snow was better than springlike this past saturday.  amazing what a difference a few days make.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2008)

tekweezle said:


> I am blessed with exquisite timing....
> 
> i don;t mind Windham too much.  it;s a good place when they have got full coverage.  not so good on saturdays and only half the trails open.
> 
> then again, i doubt anything south of mt snow was better than springlike this past saturday.  amazing what a difference a few days make.



Hunter was covered top to bottom and side to side....icy but covered.


----------



## catskills (Jan 4, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Hunter was covered top to bottom and side to side....icy but covered.


Northeast powder  :beer:   They got to be making man made powder somewhere with this cold weather.


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 4, 2008)

catskills said:


> Northeast powder  :beer:   They got to be making man made powder somewhere with this cold weather.



The pic of the day at Belleayre.com is looking very sweet. Even those woods look very skiable! I hope it is still awesome and warm on Sunday! I didn't know they were having a park jam on Sunday. Hopefully my boarder friend Mike D will rock his style!



​


----------



## skidbump (Jan 4, 2008)

Belleayre was blowing upper Senaca,Peekamoose, and Algonquin all day today .Also belleayre run was being groomed for tomorrow from top[ to bottom.


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 13, 2008)

*Snow's a'comin' back!*



Wooo  hooo  ~!   :smile:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/ski/wxdetail/914001:11#

/O.EXA.KALY.WS.A.0001.080114T0300Z- 080114T2200Z/ WESTERN GREENE-EASTERN GREENE-WESTERN ULSTER- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...HUNTER...TANNERSVILLE... WINDHAM... CATSKILL...COXSACKIE... ATHENS...CAIRO...JEFFERSON HEIGHTS... SUNDOWN...ELLENVILLE...WOODSTOCK... WEST HURLEY...KERHONKSON... NAPANOCH... PHOENICIA 352 AM EST SUN JAN 13 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON.

THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR 5 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW TO FALL WITHIN THE WATCH AREA FROM SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY. THE HIGHEST CONFIDENCE FOR THE GREATER SNOWFALL TOTALS WILL BE ACROSS THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE CATSKILLS.

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL BE DEVELOPING ALONG THE MID ATLANTIC COAST DURING THE DAY...THEN INTENSIFY AS IT LIFTS NORTHWARD TO A POSITION JUST EAST OF LONG ISLAND BY MONDAY MORNING. THERE IS STILL UNCERTAINTY REGARDING THE EXACT TRACK OF THE STORM...WHICH COULD HAVE A SIGNIFICANT IMPACT ON SNOW TOTALS.​


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2008)

Sure hope they get some snow, I skipped this week, but want to go next week.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 13, 2008)

Hunter was pretty good today. They did a good job grooming.

And it was sunny so runs like Upper Crossover were good. And the seeded bump lines on Ike were great. And Racers was hard and fast. 

Good stuff.


----------



## Brettski (Jan 14, 2008)

What about Bell?

Gotta admit the kids were bumming out that we didn't get the snow here in NoJersey Last night


----------



## skidbump (Jan 14, 2008)

Yesterday belleayre was great in morning and if you ski the edges was fine for afternoon.Last weeks weather was a killer..Believe bumps on onterora and yahoo were closed.Looked kinda on the hard side.

Not fair to report 2 inches of fresh and change to pp/p,but thats the marketing side of business.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 15, 2008)

I was at Belleayre today and the conditions were very good, they seem to have recovered nicely from the thaw.  It was snowing all day and it seems like they got about an inch while I was there, plus they were blowing snow all day on a lot of the closed trails.  The groomed trails were in good shape, just a few icy spots on some of them but for the most part soft snow.  The ungroomed trails that were open had a few inches of powder on top of the crust and some bumps building up.  Winter is finally back.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like things are turning around. Prolly won't get back up there until Feb when I get back from BC. Should be sweet by then.


----------



## dmc (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm hoping to get out today... But looking out the window i see lots of snowguns on on Belt and Jeuga..


----------



## dmc (Jan 17, 2008)

It's snowing..


----------



## skidbump (Jan 17, 2008)

I left bellearye at 4 ish and it was kinda spittin some snow.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 17, 2008)

It was snowing hard at plattekill at 5pm.  Not so much at windham around 630.  I would expect 3 inches overall in the cats with a bit more towards the western end.


----------



## rpmk104 (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone know if Hunter will open up more trails for the weekend?


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

rpmk104 said:


> Anyone know if Hunter will open up more trails for the weekend?



I hear snowmaking startsup again tonight..

We've been complaining that they need more expert terrain...  Hoping they respond..


----------



## kingslug (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> I hear snowmaking startsup again tonight..
> 
> We've been complaining that they need more expert terrain...  Hoping they respond..



An old complaint. They always want to accomadate the intermediates before the advanced.


----------



## catskills (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got back from Belleayre.  Packed Powder snow conditions were awesome.  They did a great job with the snow conditions.  Lift lines less than 4 minutes.  Less than 1 minute from 11am to 1pm,   Best part is typical Belleayre fashion the trails are virtually empty. Typical great MLK day at Belleayre.  :beer:


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hunter is reporting that snowmaking is underway on Lower K27....hopefully Purna and/or 44 will follow soon.


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Jan 19, 2008)

catskills said:


> Just got back from Belleayre.  Packed Powder snow conditions were awesome.  They did a great job with the snow conditions.  Lift lines less than 4 minutes.  Less than 1 minute from 11am to 1pm,   Best part is typical Belleayre fashion the trails are virtually empty. Typical great MLK day at Belleayre.  :beer:



Sweet.  Between the temps in the low teens and the NFL playoffs, it should be even better tomorrow.  Anyone else planning to head up to Belleayre?


----------



## skidbump (Jan 19, 2008)

there every day..teaching this weekend


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hunter's snow report is listing Upper Highlands as having snowmaking going on. When was the last time they did that? Two or three years?


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2008)

millerm277 said:


> Hunter's snow report is listing Upper Highlands as having snowmaking going on. When was the last time they did that? Two or three years?



That's cool, but let's get crackin' on 'Purna!!!


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 29, 2008)

12 inches tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 29, 2008)

adamti91 said:


> 12 inches tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Holy crap - major jealousy - first weekend home in a few!

weather.com says: 

_TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS MOST OF THE WARNING AREA FROM THIS EVENING INTO SATURDAY AFTERNOON...WITH UP TO A FOOT POSSIBLE ACROSS THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE EASTERN CATSKILLS...SOUTHEAST ADIRONDACKS...TACONICS...BERKSHIRES AND SOUTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS.

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION THIS EVENING...AND BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES OVERNIGHT INTO EARLY SATURDAY. SNOWFALL RATES MAY EXCEED ONE INCH PER HOUR OVERNIGHT. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO TAPER OFF SATURDAY AFTERNOON._​
More snow and cloudy tomorrow.  SUNNY on SUNDAY - that might be a top 10 day of the season at Belleayre..........


----------



## kingslug (Mar 1, 2008)

And I won't be here!!!!! How bizzare, I'll be spring skiing in Cal. and it's dumping here.


----------



## adamti91 (Dec 5, 2008)

new season here in the catskills. word.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2012)

goldsbar said:


> This really is true.  Sometimes more than twice.  I recall three or four years ago (remember when the region used to get snow?) I'd drive by Belleayre and there might by 4" in the ground.  On the drive up the Pkill sevice road, the snow depth would keep on increasing until it was like 2' on the mountain with great tree skiing.  I remember there were a lot of S VT people complaining about the lack of tree skiing and there I was in the Catskills skiing trees with no lift lines.  Those were the days...
> 
> Pkill>>>>Belleayre>>Hunter ~ Windham


  Why Platty rocks.


----------

